# i phones for dollar is it a scam ?



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone try to buy an i phone for a dollar on the recent promotion on net? Please share your results.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Does it sound too good to be true?

Usually there is a catch. Is it one of those bid sites where each bid costs a dollar, and the person with the highest bid buys it at the bid price?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

no bid site had to play x amount of games on a gaming site to promote site. CNN might have written about it unless the scam used their logo. People had posted saying they got thier phone for a buck & were happy about it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually you should assume anything that appears on those sites is intended to deceive.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess American carriers have been offer $1 iPhone 6s's, but its not exactly $1. You pay $1 per month and have to lock into a contract, typically >$60/month for 2+ years. If you break the contract, you are liable to pay out the phone.

Considering there are lots of competitive phone plans in the US for $30 or under, this is no free lunch.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> Anyone try to buy an i phone for a dollar on the recent promotion on net? Please share your results.


Scam.


----------

